# Anyone know the plants in this picture? excuse the last thread



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Photo taken at the national aquarium in Baltimore. trying to replicate an African biotope for my leopard bushfish


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

Larger green ones could be Anubias?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Find plants (order by the alphabet (latin) - descending: 0)

This page is from a site that lets you pick temp/heigth/Ph...etc on plants/fish...
and this page is all African...point of origin...


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

The round leaved ones are anubias, probably barteri rather than nana based on the leaf shape and size. The brown thing sticking up in the front is a cryptocoryne, probably wendtii brown or lutea, although its hard to tell from the photo. None of the other plants in the photo are large/clear enough for me to make out.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you know what those little green patchy things are at the bottom in the foreground?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I can probably ID them, but I'm going to need a more direct photo.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

i can send one to your email or something like that. i had to dull down the quality of the pic to get it on this site


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you get my email?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Yep, I'm just now getting to my computer for the day. Still not ideal, but I suspect it is a green cryptocoryne of some sort. My standing assumption for unidentified crypts is wendtii, but the colors/shape of the leaves aren't quite right. They look a bit too big for c. luciens/willisii. Either way, green crypt gets you close enough for many. At least one of the anubis may be a coffeefolia (arguably a form of a. barteri). I'm not sure about the anubias with the spade shaped leaves although the care and conditions are the same either way.
The plants in the upper right, and situated in a couple places in the rocks look a bit like java fern (would have rough leaves, often with slightly transparent tips), or a long thin leaved crypt such as aponogetifolia, crispatula, or spiralis. Those tend to get taller than the ones you have, but I'm still having a hard time seeing them clearly. Look up the names I've listed here, and see if any of them look familiar.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

If you need something closer, see if you can shoot a picture of just the plant, something like this photo of pogostemon erectus:


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I really apreciate it!


----------

